# Domain Not Accessible from All Computers - Help!



## WolfALS (Feb 1, 2009)

I establsihed a new Domain (gen-als.com; 209.235.147.171) on January 26th through CenturyTel.Net (on their server). 

I can browse to it from my work computer (ISP = Centurytel), I can browse to it on my BlackBerry & from my wife's iPhone (both AT&T), I can browse to it from my son's computer (IPS Unknown). The domain shows up on WHOIS.

I cannot reach it from my home comoputer. At home I run two Win XP's on a wireless network through ISP ComCast.Com. When I try to browse to it I get an "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" error from Windows. I have cleared the cache via Windows Explorer. Still doesn't work.

When I try to PING the domain it times out. 

There should have been enough time for the Domain to propogate through the DNS servers, right? Why can't I get to it from my home computer?

Any help out there? (CenturyTel doesn't have a clue.)


----------



## after5pc (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you browse other sites at home (other than your own)?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you still having this problem? 

From what I can gather, if you can see the site just fine from work on CenturyTel and not at home on Comcast, then CenturyTel will not be able to help as they have no control over Comcast. 

One thing you can try is a TraceRoute. Since you seem to know how to do a ping, I'm assuming you know how to open a DOS window. If so, type in "tracert gen-als.com" and post the results here if you're still unable to view the website.


----------

